# Series of Short Films on DPDR



## camille123 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone:

I wanted to share a series of short films on dp/dr, where the goal was to have real people talk about their experiences with depersonalization and derealization, and the different ways people cope with the feelings in general. There's a composite film, and then extended interviews with each person too:


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Well done! It's very refreshing to see the actual faces of those with DP/DR


----------

